# Merry Christmas Bill & Mary!!! (awesome new Imola Red M3 w/aluminum trim!!)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bill-SD said:


> *Thanks for everything Jon! I can't wait to pick it up!
> 
> Bill *


Well...

Check out this bad boy!!!

























A most excellent silly-ass grin!!... )) 









DanG!!!

:thumbup:

Thanks again Bill! Well? What did you think??
How the heck is that SMG????


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Anyone know how much the trim is from parts? Is there a 4-door set available?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Anyone know how much the trim is from parts? Is there a 4-door set available? *


I think it's around $900 from parts


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I think it's around $900 from parts *


No word on the sedan kit though, right?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *No word on the sedan kit though, right? *


nope


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey Jon,

The car is incredible!!! I love the SMG! No regrets at all! I got stuck in traffic pretty much through LA; after that I was flying

Thanks for everything,
Bill


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *I think it's around $900 from parts *


:yikes: I might as well get an aftermarket CF trim set then for that much....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Personally I think it looks like an aluminum pot, but its nicer than the 'normal' aluminum trim.

PNs (I think these are correct)

Aluminum Shadow Brushed (coupe only)

51 45 7 895 813 LH dash
817 center dash
815 RH dash
807 shifter surround
821 front armrest left black
822 front armrest right black
823 front armrest left grey
824 front armrest right grey
827 rear armrest left black
828 rear armrest right black
829 rear armrest left grey
830 rear armrest right grey


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Personally I think it looks like an aluminum pot, but its nicer than the 'normal' aluminum trim.
> *


Would you rather it look like copper cookware? 

Hmm.... Silverstone might be an idea.... it'd have that dark color... AND it'd be non-stick too! :lmao:


----------

